# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  يا رحمة الله (شعر)

## محمد فاضلي

بشـائرَ اللهِ هَـلْ فِـي الـغَيْبِ مِـنْ خَـبَرِ
تَــرْمِـي بِـــهِ كَــبِـدَ الـدُّنْـيَـا يَــدُ الـقَـدَرِ

حَـتَّـامَ أَحْـمِـلُ أَحْـزَانِـي عَـلَـى كَـتِفِي
أَجُـــوبُ مُـفْـقِـرَ أَعْــوَامِـي بِـــلاَ خَــوَرِ

أَسْـرِي مَـعَ الـرِّيحِ فَوْقَ البَحْرِ تَنْشُرُنِي
كَــقَــارِبٍ بِــجُـنُـونِ الــمَــوْجِ مُـنْـكَـسِرِ

طَـوَيْـتُ عُـمْـرًا عَـلَـى الـلُّـقْيَا بِـلاَ أَمَـلٍ
يَـبِـيـعُنِي سَــفَـرٌ مُــضْـنٍ إِلَــى سَـفَـرِ

وَيْــــحَ الأمَــانِــي تُـنَـادِيـنِـي فَـأَتْـبَـعُـه  َا
تَـعْـدُو بِــلاَ مَـهَلٍ فِـي الـمَسْلَكِ الـوعِرِ

ذَوَّبْــتُ عُـمْـرِي عَـلَـى أَعْـتَابِ رَحْـمَتِهَا
وَاخَـيْـبَةَ الـسَّـعْيِ بَــلْ وَاضَـيْعَةَ الـعُمُرِ

أَأَتْـــــرُكُ الــلَّــيْـلَ جَـــوَّابــاً بــأَوْرِدَتِــ  ي
يَـخْـتَـالُ بِـالْـقَـاتِلَ  يْنِ: الــيَـأْسِ وَالـضَّـجَرِ

أَأَرْكَــبُ الـصَّـبْرَ -أَيْــنَ الـصَّـبْرُ؟- رَاحِـلَةً
تَــجِــدُّ ظَـامِـئَـةً فِـــي مَـهْـمَـهٍ خــطِـرِ

أأســأَلُ الـصُّـبحَ شـوقًـا: هَـلْ بِـدَاجِيَةٍ
تَـلُـفُّـنَا يَـخْـتَـفِي وَمْـــضٌ مِــنَ الـشَـرَرِ

قَـــدْ ضِــقْـتُ ذَرْعـــاً بـآمـالي أُحَـنِّـطُهَا
بِـقَـوْلِـهِـم  ْ: إِلْــتـحِـفْ بـالـصَّـبرِ وانْـتَـظِـرِ

***********************

يـــا رحــمـةَ الـلَّـه وَالـشَّـكْوَى مُـعَـلِّلَةٌ
قَـلْبَ الـغَرِيبِ وَلَـوْ لَـمْ يُقْضَ لِي وَطَرِي

أَبُـثُّـكِ الـشَّـجَنَ الـمَـحْفُورَ فِـي كَـبدِي
بِــلاَهِـبٍ مِــنْ حـروفـي غَـيْـرِ مُـسْـتَتِرِ

مَـــاذَا أُخَـبِّـىءُ خَــوْفَ الـغَـدْرِ يَـرْقُـبُنِي
مَنْ عَانَقَ السَّيْفَ لاَ يَخْشَى أَذَى الإِبَرِ

تَـأَنَّـقَ الـمَـوْتُ حَـتَّى صَـارَ فِـي وَطَـنِي
بَـابـاً مِــنَ الـحَـظِّ أَوْ ضَـرْبـاً مِــنَ الـبَطَرِ

نَــهْــفُــو إِلَـــيْــهِ بِــتَـحْـنَـان  ٍ لِـيَـنـقـذَنـا
كَــمَــا يَــحِـنُّ جَــدِيـبُ الأَرْضِ لِـلْـمَـطَرِ

يــا رحـمـةَ الـلَّه زُوري أنـفُسا شَـقِيَتْ
يُــزَاحِـمُ الـحَـيُّ فِـيـهَا سَـاكِـنَ الـحُـفَرِ

أَشْــكُــو إِلَــيْــكِ حُــكُـومَـاتٍ تُـشَـرِّدُنَـا
بَـيْـنَ الـمَـنَافِي.. وتُـعْـلي هـامَ مُـنْتَصِرِ

أَتَــتْ مِــنَ الـغَـامِضِ الـمَـجْهُولِ بَـالِـعَةً
مَـنـاقبَ الأمــسِ لَــمْ تـتـركْ وَلَــمْ تَـذَرِ

شِـعَـارُهَـا فِـــي زمــانِ الـزَّيْـفِ تَـرْفَـعُهُ
(أَنْ لاَ تَـرَى مُـطْلَقاً أَحْـلَى مِـنَ الـعَوَر)

وَيْـــلَ الـشُّـعُـوبِ إِذَا كَـانَـتْ مَـصَـائِرُهَا
أُلْـعُـوبَـةً فِــي يَــدَيْ ذِي غَــدْرَةٍ أَشِــرِ

تَــوَارَثُـونَ  ـا بِــضَـاعَـاتٍ..  . فَــمِــنْ قَــــذِرٍ
يَـسُـومُـنَـا عـنَـتًـا نُــهْـدَى إِلـــى قَـــذِرِ

وَنَــحْـنُ مَـــا بَــيْـنَ (رَقَّــاصٍ بِـدَوْلَـتِهِم  ْ)
وَخَـائِـفٍ يَـحْـبِسُ الأَنْـفَـاسَ مِــنْ حَــذَرِ

إِذَا سَــكَـتْـنَـا فَــأَخْــشَـاب  ٌ مُــسَــنَّـدَة  ٌ
وَإِنْ نَـطَـقْـنَـا غَــدَوْنَــا مَــضْـربَ الـعِـبَـرِ

فِــــي كُــــلِّ زَاوِيَــــةٍ عَــيْــنٌ تُـرَاقِـبُـنَـ  ا
وَمُــخْــبِـرٌ مُـــغْــرَمٌ بِــالْـعَـيْـن  ِ وَالأَثَـــــرِ

والـعـدلُ.. حَـدِّثْ عَـنِ الأَجْـسَادِ نَـاحِلَةً
يُـذِيـبُـهَـا بَــرْبَــرِيٌّ قُــــدَّ مِــــنْ حَــجَــرِ

فَـكَـمْ سَـجِـينٍ سُـعَـارُ الـسَّـوْطِ يَـعْـلُكُهُ
مَـا فَـرَّ مِـــنْ ضَـرَرٍ إِلاَّ إِلَـى ضَــرَرِ!

وَكَـــمْ غَــرِيـبٍ يَــعُـدُّ الـحُـلْـمَ عَــوْدَتَـهُ
يَـشْـتَـاقُ لِـلْـحَـيِّ وَالأَحْـبَـابِ وَالـسَّـمَرِ

وَكَـــمْ شَـهِـيـدٍ تَـعَـالَى صَـارِخـاً دَمُــهُ:
يَـــا رَبِّ إِنِّـــي أَنَـــا الـمَـظْلُومُ فَـانْـتَصِرِ

***********************

بــأحْــرُفــي صُـــــوَرُ الآلامِ أَرْسُــمُــهَـ  ا
وَوَاقِـــعُ الـحَـالِ أَضْـعَـافٌ مِــنِ الـصُّـوَرِ

أنّــــى الـتـفـتُّ أرى الأَوْجَـــاعَ مَـاثِـلَـةً
فَـيَـجْرَحُ الـعَـيْنَ مَــا تَـجْنِي مِـنَ الـنَّظَرِ

حـتّى الـكرامةُ ضَـاعَتْ - أَوْ تَكَادُ- وَفِي
وَمْـضِ الإِشَـارَاتِ مَـا يُـغْنِي عَـنِ الـخَبَرِ

فـي مــوطـنِ الـعـزِّ- يَـا أُمًّــا تُـغَـرِّبُنِي-
عِـصَـابَـةٌ حَـمَـلَـتْهَا الـرِّيـحُ مِــنْ سَـقـرِ

مَـنْـهُـومَةٌ تَــأْكُـلُ الـتَّـارِيـخَ مَــا قَـنَـعَتْ
بِــالْـحُـكْـم  ِ تَــبْـلَـعُـهُ وَالأَرْضِ والــبَـشَـرِ

مـــاذا أقـــولُ .. فَــلَـوْ أَنَّ الـبِـحَارَ مِــدَا
دٌ يَـسْـتَـبَـاحُ بِــأَقْــلاَمٍ مِــــنَ الـشَّـجَـرِ

وَصَـفْـحَةُ الأَرْضِ قِـرْطَاسٌ لَـمَا وَسِـعَتْ
وَصْــفَ الـمُـصَابِ بِـذِكْـرٍ مِـنْـهُ مُـخْتَصَرِ

جُـــــرْحُ الأَنَـــــامِ قُــطَـيْـرَاتٌ مُــفَـرَّقَـةٌ
وجُـرْحُـنـا مـا رَوَى الإِعْـصـارُ لـلـمَـطَرِ

شَـكْوَى مـن الـقلب أُزْجِـيهَا وَبَيْنَ يَدَيْ
أرضِ الــكـرامـةِ أُحْــنِـي رَأْسَ مُـعْـتَـذِرِ

حَـدَّثْتُ نَـفْسِي، فَقَالَتْ وَهْيَ مُوجَعَةٌ:
أيَـكْـتُـمُ الـلَـيـلُ أنـفـاسـي وَلَـــمْ تـثُـرِ!

فَقُلْتُ: حتَّى وإنْ عَرْبدَتْ أشباحُ عَتمَتِهِ
فـالـصُّـبْـحُ أَقْــــرَبُ مِــيـعَـادٍ لِـمُـنْـتَظِرِ  !!

----------

